# Ashlee Simpson's Dog Carrier



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

Does anybody know what carrier this is? I can't find it anywhere...It looks like Prada in the first picture. It's soo cute! I'm sure it's super $$$ too though...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

not sure but this is a cheap knock off http://www.handsnpaws.com/product/FX1PUDCARRMINIDUFFLE


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

> not sure but this is a cheap knock off http://www.handsnpaws.com/product/FX1PUDCARRMINIDUFFLE[/B]


somehow it's just not the same...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow, that one is small. Not a very good look-a-like is it.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> not sure but this is a cheap knock off http://www.handsnpaws.com/product/FX1PUDCARRMINIDUFFLE[/B]



ooooooh...those are CUTE







I like that for a "winter bag" LOL


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> not sure but this is a cheap knock off http://www.handsnpaws.com/product/FX1PUDCARRMINIDUFFLE[/B]


Too cute! I like the knock off better!!!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

It's made by Ugg, like the boots and purses. I used to have the link for it, but can't find it. I just checked their website and didn't see it. I'll keep searching for you!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> not sure but this is a cheap knock off http://www.handsnpaws.com/product/FX1PUDCARRMINIDUFFLE[/B]


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that is the site that is soooo rude and takes forever, etc. See this thread by Brit:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=13441&hl=


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Found it!
Ugg Doggie Duffle


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> It's made by Ugg, like the boots and purses. I used to have the link for it, but can't find it. I just checked their website and didn't see it. I'll keep searching for you![/B]


yup here it is on amazon..currently not available http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E42WD...e&n=1036592


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here it is on Ugg's site. Not available until November... they are taking pre-orders now. The only way I could find it was to use the "Search" as I didn't see it in a shopping dept. It is $260.


http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails...l=Doggie+Duffle

[attachment=10669:attachment]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=233066
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Only I paid more. LOL


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

it was driving me insane trying to figure out what brand that was! hmmm...i wonder if they're gonna have it in the darker brown color... $260









i'm planning on getting the ed hardy one...$179.00 regular price...the cheapest i found was $125

still deciding on color tho...




























 Only I paid more. LOL
[/QUOTE]


i like the travelling food/water case


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

The bag is made by UGG.

OOPS - just read the entired thread - ignore me.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> it was driving me insane trying to figure out what brand that was! hmmm...i wonder if they're gonna have it in the darker brown color... $260
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like the travelling food/water case








[/QUOTE]

Awww, I love those Ed Hardy ones! They're so pretty- I've been wanting one but, there's no way in heck I'd hear the end of it, buying a $125 carrier. Jeremiah thinks it's crazy to even get one near $80.







Maybe for my own birthday I'll get a carrier for Roxy, heh. LOL.



Oh yeah, and that handsnpaws.com place, horrible! I actually gave that site it's very own favorites folder titled, "Never buy from." HAHA. They dont know how to treat their customers.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Speaking of Ashlee, does anyone know what happened to her Maltipoo, Blondie? I haven't seen her since she was a puppy. Last time I saw Ashlee on tv she had a teeny tiny yorkie. I assume that is what is in the bag.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Speaking of Ashlee, does anyone know what happened to her Maltipoo, Blondie? I haven't seen her since she was a puppy. Last time I saw Ashlee on tv she had a teeny tiny yorkie. I assume that is what is in the bag.[/B]


I searched and this is all I could find.

http://www.celebritydogblog.com/categories/ashlee-simpson/


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Speaking of Ashlee, does anyone know what happened to her Maltipoo, Blondie? I haven't seen her since she was a puppy. Last time I saw Ashlee on tv she had a teeny tiny yorkie. I assume that is what is in the bag.[/B]


ugggggh. the girl doesnt need another dog, she NEEDS to eat a cheeseburger or something.

ann marie and the "we'll be tubby together, okay mom?" buttercup


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=233271
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Cheeseburger LOL
The Buttercup also has something to say. You are just hilarious.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I think the knock off is cute. I like that it is smaller. If you go to the other posted website about ashlee simpson, she is eating in a hollywood restaurant with her dog (in plain sight, I might add). How come I can't do that? 

Barb


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

i love that celebrity dog blog site...yeah, i'm way too into the celebrity hype....

anyhoo, i thought the maltipoo was jessica's from nick and the yorkie was ashlee's from ryan...i thought the celebrity dog blog was wrong, but it could be me. i really like mishcha barton's dog...dunno what he is, but he's a cutie! 









i am planning on going to every restuarant a celeb has brought their dogs to. if they don't let, i'll show them a printed picture of the dog at the restaurant. 

this isn't really on topic, but i just needed to vent about how i waited at CPK in Pasadena for outdoor patio seating and of course they get that wrong and give me indoor seating. So my friend tells them that we need outdoor seating bc we have a dog (in the carrier COMPLETELY zipped) and it just happened that the asst mgr was walking by and heard. he said there's a new law, but remember for next time. so we waited (starving!!) for a table outside for over 20 minutes (in addition to the 30 min wait previously) for the manager to come out and tell us that we can't be seated bc they don't allow dogs. ummm...couldn't you have said that earlier so i can't eat somewhere else?!!?! grrr....


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=233271
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a cute site. I guess she just wanted another dog. Can't blame a girl for that!


----------

